# Checklist avant adoption d'un 12"



## Lester (9 Février 2003)

Bonjour à Tous,

Jai reçu un appel ce matin de ma FNAC pour mannoncer que mon pw 12" était (déjà) arrivé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Ouba ouba ouba me dis-je  commandé jeudi et reçu samedi  tip top cool la FNAC

Sauf que :

Comme un con, je suis pas dans ma ville, donc, faut que je patiente jusque lundi soir pour récupérer mon nouveau jouet.

Ce qui mamène à vous poser cette question, je suis un switcher comme on dit et de ce triste constat, je nai pas bcp voir pas du tout dexp concernant les portables dapple.

Si je vous ai bien compris, avec la FNAC, jai la possibilité durant x jours (10 ou 15 ?) de ramener la bebete en cas de défaut ou dinsatisfaction. 

Pour linsatisfaction je pense que cela va aller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 par contre pour les défauts que pourrait avoir une telle bécane, jen appelle à vos connaissances...jy connais goutte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Que dois-je vérifier sur un portable comme un pw 12"  ? ? ? mécanique ? bruit suspect ? finition ?

Je sais, je suis exigeant et désolé si je vous embête mais existe il une espèce de checklist à faire subir à son pw à réception, des espèces de test que seul les pro connaissent pour ne pas avoir à regretter à 15 jours + 1 jour son achat...

Si en échange de vos précieux conseils vous désirez un retour dexpérience dun jeune switcher, je suis votre homme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big big merci davance


----------



## mija (9 Février 2003)

Je dirais que les 1eres choses à verifier sont l'ecran (pixels morts) et les rayures ou bosses eventuelles sur la carosserie. Ensuite le bruit du ventilo, la repartition de la chaleur, les eventuels problèmes de demarrage ou de secteurs disque defectueux...


----------



## renaud_ (9 Février 2003)

salut,

perso, j'ai recu il y a 10jours un pB12, pour des raisons pratique, je ne l'ai ouvert qu'hier.

Pas de bol, il a une belle bosse sur la carosserie, ce qui (en plus d'etre inesthetique) donne du jeu au couvercle quand il est fermé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai un apple care, mais je sais pas si je peux le faire changer pour ca.
Et surtout, si c'est possible, combien de temps je vais encore devoir patienter ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2003)

<ul type="square">  [*]En premier lieu la finition  [*]les Pixels morts avec des fonds d'écran unis foncés ou trés clair (voir fonds d'écran des pref system)  [*]essayer toute la connectique  [*]Etre attentif aux bruits anormaux (le 12" est très silencieux)  [*]Essayer un peu toutes les fonctionnalités, CD, DVD ... [*]Pour ta première découverte lis bien le manuel  [*]Tu as 15 jours pour changer ta machine à la Fnac  [*]Tu as donc le temps de poser des questions sur MacG au cas où  [*]Bonne chance et bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/list]


----------



## Grape (9 Février 2003)

La réponse de Scarab est très précise. 
Le délai pour la fnac est de 15 jours pour  échanger/rendre ta machine. Peu importe les raisons. Faut juste bien garder les emballages etc...
Personnellement, j'aime la fnac pour ses services  _(ici à Lyon)_. J'ai pris un iBook en décembre  _(6% de remise)._ Après une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai pu constater que le lecteur cd/dvd ne marchait pas correctement. J'ai eu droit à un échange standard sans problèmes. Au mois de janvier le prix de l'iBook a baissé et la fnac m'a remboursé la différence _(toute baisse de prix dans les 30 jours est remboursée)._ Après presque un mois d'utilisation de l'iBook j'ai pu finalement décider pour le Alu 12". La fnac a accepté mon retour après des _explications_ et j'ai pu commander un Alu _(après avoir vu celui de Scarab)_ mardi passé et je l'ai reçu deux jours après et je suis ravi


----------



## renaud_ (9 Février 2003)

ca en fait un paquet d'Alu a Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Z'avez une idée pour le "pok" sur le couvercle du miens ?

Je l'ai pas pris à la fnac (boutic.net)
Tout le reste à l'air ok ...

renaud


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> * 
Z'avez une idée pour le "pok" sur le couvercle du miens ?
renaud  * 

[/QUOTE]

Normalement tu as 7 à 10 jours pour l'échanger ou te faire rembourser !
Lis bien les conditions de vente IC.
Mais un problème tel qu'une bosse est difficile à faire prendre en compte aprés huit jours !!!
Pourquoi avoir attendu si longtemps pour ouvrir le carton ?
Mais si les dates coincident avec ce que tu donnes ici
tu as donc dû le recevoir mardi, tu devrais appeler au plus vite IC.


----------



## Lester (9 Février 2003)

merci pour vos tuyaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







avec le "protocole du petit scarabée", mon p'ti pw devrait être tip top, zéro défaut.

je récupère le bébé, je lausculte et vous fait un bilan online


----------



## renaud_ (10 Février 2003)

moi le bilan c'est :
NE PLUS JAMAIS APPROCHER UN PC !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meme si j'ai encore un peu de mal avec osx (genre, je connais pas de raccourcis pour fermer une fenetre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), je me sens heureux de bosser sur le PB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci apple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, finalement, je vais le garder avec sa bosse, ca lui donne une certaine originalité, et puis, c'est comme quand on est gamin et qu'on se fait marcher sur les pieds : c'est pour le baptiser


----------



## olof (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> *(genre, je connais pas de raccourcis pour fermer une fenetre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)* 

[/QUOTE]

Essayes donc &lt;pomme&gt;-w !!!

Ôôôô Miracle !!!


----------



## renaud_ (10 Février 2003)

wow !

J'ai vraiment l'air d'un imbecile maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci !!


----------



## Yip (10 Février 2003)

Meuh non ! on est tous passés par là.


----------



## Onra (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> * ca en fait un paquet d'Alu a Lyon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

D'ailleurs, ça serait sympa de se réunir à l'AUG de Melaure pour fêter l'arrivée de ces nouveaux zaluBook, non ?

Hein Melaure, qu'est-ce t'en dit ?

Hé HO, T'ES LA ???


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

D'ailleurs, ça serait sympa de se réunir à l'AUG de Melaure pour fêter l'arrivée de ces nouveaux zaluBook, non ?

Hein Melaure, qu'est-ce t'en dit ?

Hé HO, T'ES LA ???





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui oui je suis là et je ne suis pas sourd (pardon aveugle) !!!
Je ne faisais que passer cet aprem, mais j'ai plus de temps dans la soirée ...

Pour la réunion aucun problème, ce sera un plaisir de rencontrer (de nouveau) les posteurs lyonnais ou rhône-alpins ...


----------



## renaud_ (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *D'ailleurs, ça serait sympa de se réunir à l'AUG de Melaure pour fêter l'arrivée de ces nouveaux zaluBook, non ?* 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi pas, ils ont pas du se voirent depuis Taïwan


----------



## Lester (12 Février 2003)

bon,

j'ai récupéré la "chose" ce midi - ok pour le paiement, la mise dans un sac plastique et ok aussi pour mon retour à pied à mon bureau, le torse bombé de fierté, oué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"arrivage" au bureau - "déballage" du colis.

miu bien.

c'est tout beau, tout froid - c'est top l'alu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




inspection de 1er niveau, pas de grosses bosses apparentes. Seulement si l'on veut jouer (sorry) "l'enculeur de mouches", y a un petit décalage au niveau de la coque au niveau de la fermeture devant. Cela donne en effet vu de dessus une toute petite bosse qui doit faire 1/4 de millimètre, cela déborde un peu mais je sais pas si cela est grave mon capitaine.

sinon, pas trop eu le temps pour une inspection détaillée que je vais effectuer dès ce soir.

le plus emmerdant, mais j'ai déjà vu sur plusieurs test et forum que la merdouille avait été identifiée, sur mon trackpad, c'est au niveau du bouton qui reste coincé quand je ne click pas bien au centre, c'est comme indiqué sur le test de macgé "...mais le bouton de clic coince, et frotte même sur les deux côtés si lon nappuie pas exactement en son centre : un problème de finition regrettable...." - moi, ça frotte pas, mais le bouton reste coincé et ressort de lui même presque aussitôt. Dans les faits, cela donne qu'après mon click, on entend un deuxième click, et c'est juste le bouton qui revient à sa position initiale... c'est space... si je click au milieu, pas de problème. bon, je me dis aussi que peut être avec l'usure, le problème va se résorber...

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi en penser, si cela est anormal, intolérable et digne d'exiger un échange standard de la bécane.

pour l'instant, c'est le seul truc qui me gène, mais c'est normal car sur le coup, tu claques 2500 Euros, ça fait chier quand même de voir ce bouton qui coince, mais je me dis que si les "testeurs" ont déjà eu ça, combien de bécanes vais-je devoir tester avec de tomber sur le bon numéro...

ça m'emmerde, je peux pas vous le cacher, même si il est vrai que l'ordi éteint est en face de moi depuis ce midi, sur mon bureau, je l'admire et vivement ce soir


----------



## renaud_ (12 Février 2003)

Salut,

Pour le bouton, jusqu'a avoir lu le test, je n'avais pas fait gaffe.
Pour entendre ce double clique, il faut que j'appuie fort dans les angles, mais un clique normal sur les cotés ne pose pas de probleme.

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse echanger pour cela car c'est a mon avis plus une "mauvaise particularité" qu'un "defaut individuel"

De plus, je sais pas toi, mais moi, je peux plus me separer de mon pb.
je crois que je suis amoureux d'OSX


----------



## Lester (12 Février 2003)

pour faire suite à mon histoire,

je suis quand allé ce midi à ma FNAC pour demander un échange de ma bécane, la déformation sur le devant me plaisant vraiment pas (cela fait ressortir la batterie, entre autres).

le mec m'a fait comprendre que j'étais un guignol, que ce n'était rien, il ne peut pas m'échanger la bécane pour ces raisons, il peut faire un échange en cas de panne avérée (disque dur défaillant, pb avec l'écran, etc...). il m'a dit aussi qu'il ne pouvait pas faire d'échange standard car il n'avait pas de stock sur cette bécane (acheté fnac du Havre).

il m'a gentiment dit d'aller voir dans les fnac parisienne si je trouvais un con pour faire cet échange standard (je vie entre paris et le havre).

j'aime pas ça car à mon habitude je ne suis vraiment pas le genre de mec lourdingue qui réclame des tas de trucs et qui est de mauvaise foi, c'est pas mon genre. là, simplement, je viens de claquer du blé dans une bécane que je ne trouve pas parfaite (niveau finition car déformation) et j'ai acheté la bécane car on m'avait dit (ici même) que la fnac faisait des échange standard sans trop de problème.

bon, entre parenthèse, le mec m'a signalé que si j'avais acheté un portable pc, il me l'aurait changé aussitôt, car il en a plein en stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce qu'il me propose, c'est d'envoyer la machine en sav, annoncé pour au minimum trois semaines de délai. le chantage à la con, t'es pas content de ta machine ? bah vas-y, on va voir, tu peux t'en séparer pendant trois semaines ?

j'ai dit non, mais en même temps, je lui ai déjà dit que je ne pourrais pas supporter longtemps le bouton qui reste coincé, là, je m'en suis servi qu'une soirée, qu'est ce que cela va donner au bout de plusieurs semaines d'utilisation ? je vais détester le mac....

bon, en tout cas, je vais faire les fnac de paris dès vendredi, mon bébé et ma facture à la main, à la recherche d'une fnac avec du stock et un vendeur moins malhonnête.


----------



## Lester (12 Février 2003)

sinon, quand même, pour ne pas paraître défaitiste, l'alu 12" est une machine formidable, franchement

c'est la flambe, y a pas à dire


----------



## Jacen (12 Février 2003)

c'était faire le choix de la nouveauté et assumer les risques des 1ères séries... moi j'ai acheté un bon vieux 15" 1ghz et je ne le regrette pas (encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ToMacLaumax (12 Février 2003)

salut, 
 tu l'as acheté à la fnac du havre c'est ça ? ben c'est là que tu dois retourner ! ce qui me parrait normal, c'est comme si tu achète ta voiture chez carrefour et que pour les entrtiens tu vas chez un garagiste de la marque de ta voiture tu comprends ?
et puis si tu es tombé sur un con ça arrive mais ce n'est pas ça qui dois te faire détester le mac


----------



## _stef_ (13 Février 2003)

&gt;Lester
- tu peux tjs te le faire rembourser (peuvent pas refuser dans les 15j) et en racheter un autre

- dans la FAQ-iBook, il y a une  astuce pour un bouton recalcitrant (peut aider ?!)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lester:</font><hr /> * j'ai acheté la bécane car on m'avait dit (ici même) que la fnac faisait des échange standard sans trop de problème.

bon, entre parenthèse, le mec m'a signalé que si j'avais acheté un portable pc, il me l'aurait changé aussitôt, car il en a plein en stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Lester.
Oui on t'a dit ici même que l'on pouvait changer de machine à la FNAC
pour preuve je l'ai fait cet après midi (Grape en est témoin)
ma nouvelle machine(le 2iéme) présentait un défaut de finition important 
il n'y en avait pas en stock je me suis donc fait rembourser,
il faut savoir trancher dans le vif de temps en temps,et,
ne pas mettre ses petits malheurs sur le dos des autres !!!
Quant à ta façon de pratiquer saches qu'entre 2 FNAC sur Lyon même
il est difficile d'obtenir un échange standard, la moindre des choses
est donc que tu ailles là où tu l'a acheté pour le changer !!


Tu as posé des tas de questions ici, certes très poliment,auxquelles,
il t'a été répondu très gentiment, alors les remarques du genre
"il m'a été dit ici même"... saches que nous n'allons pas monter le ton à ta place à la FNAC !!!
Si tu ne veux pas garder ta machine n'importe quelle FNAC doit te la rembourser dans les 15 jours. 

PS:je suis allé récupérer ma 2e machine cet aprés midi,et, l'ai deballé sur place:
défaut &gt; retour vendeur &gt; pas de stock &gt; délai &gt;remboursement.

Opération 15 mn.

La même opération m'a pris 8 jours avec Apple !!   

*2iéme PS:bien que je trouve que le PowerBook 12" soit une superbe machine (sans revenir sur le bridage de la mémoire cache ), soyez intransigeants sur la qualité de finition de votre machine, quand Apple en aura marre de voir des machines revenir, ils améliorerons peut être la finition de l'Alu 12", personellement je préfère payer un peu plus cher et ne pas me farcir deux retours en huits jours !!!!!*


----------



## Lester (13 Février 2003)

ok merci stef et petit scarabée pour ces infos,

petit scarabée, je n'avais nullement envie, avec mes propos, de pointer du doigt quiconque sur ce forum

pardon si je vous ai semblé désobligeant


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lester:</font><hr /> * 

pardon si je vous ai semblé désobligeant   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas fou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ne te laisses pas faire c'est tout !
On se sent mieux aprés.


----------



## Grape (13 Février 2003)

Lester, je t'indique ce qui est écrit dans chaque dossier téchnique  _(sur le matos)_ de la fnac... 
*Satisfait ou remboursé* : REMBOURSEMENT OU ÉCHANGE DE TOUT MATÉRIEL NON SATISFAISANT, *QUELLE QU'EN SOIT LA RAISON* 
Conditions : dans les 15 jours suivant l'achat, sur présentation du ticket de caisse ou de la facture, dans son état d'origine et complet (emballage, accessoires, notice, etc...)
Maintenant à toi de jouer... Bonne chance.


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * ma nouvelle machine(le 2iéme)

2iéme PS:* 

[/QUOTE]

mon cher scarab, sans vouloir passer pour le nain tégriste de la langue, je trouve que tu te complique bien la vie : 2e suffit amplement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(pourquoi pas 2euxième tant qu'on y est ?!?)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * 

mon cher scarab, sans vouloir passer pour le nain tégriste de la langue, je trouve que tu te complique bien la vie : 2e suffit amplement?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(pourquoi pas 2euxième tant qu'on y est ?!?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Au risque de te répéter surtout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu me l'as déjà dit me semble t'il  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui fait donc 2e2e  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(2iéme = 88 pages de résultats Google, ça va te faire du monde à prévenir )


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Février 2003)

hum qualité ou quantité ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu connais googlefight.com ?
aussi crétin que le jeux qui consistait à trouver une recherche sur deux mots communs français (dans le dico) ne donnant qu'une seule réponse google.
là on en compare deux et le plus grand nombre de réponses gagne.
2e contre 2ième : 2e gagnant par 2.550.000 à 25.300 résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quant à 2iéme : 398 résultats

de toute façon je ne corrige que les gens que j'apprécie, car qui aime bien, châtie bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et puis je suis ravi que tu te souviennes de ma précédente remarque sur ce sujet, comme ça, j'ai pas complètement l'impression de pisser dans un violon


----------



## _stef_ (13 Février 2003)

petite question aux heureux possesseurs :
l'Alu12" a t'il besoin de 640Mo pour bien tourner (comme l'iBook800) ou bien les 256Mo d'origine suffisent pour une utilisation simple et ne ralentissent pas le systeme (et donc économie substantielle) ?
merci d'avance pour vos avis


----------



## nato kino (14 Février 2003)

Entre 256 et 640, tu as un peu de marge quand même !!


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Février 2003)

moi je dirais que ça dépend de ce que tu fais avec ta machine.

mais d'une manière générale, je crois que 256 c'est vraiment peu pour bien faire tourner osX.

perso je ne tourne plus à moins de 512 sur mon pismo sous osX, et mon prochain (vivement mars !) devrait avoir 1 go de ram. mais bon je fais du multimédia avec et mes besoins ne sont pas les mêmes que quelqu'un qui ne ferait que de la bureautique.

de toute façon il vaut mieux surestimer ses besoins que se retrouver étriqué, surtout au prix de la ram aujourd'hui.

de même qu'il parait (j'ai aucune expérience perso sur cette question) que la vitesse du disque dur joue pas mal aussi.
les disques installés dans l'alu12 sont des 4200 tours, et j'ai ouï dire que tourner sur un 5400 tours voire un 7200 tours (qu'en externe pour l'instant) augmentait de manière très sensible les performances d'osX


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> * hum? qualité ou quantité ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu connais googlefight.com ? * 

[/QUOTE]

No fight carab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> *
2e contre 2ième : 2e gagnant par 2.550.000 à 25.300 résultats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quant à 2iéme : 398 résultats?* 

[/QUOTE]

Y avait aussi 2ème 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (sans compter les variantes 1 3 4 5 6 7 8 9...)


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr /> *
et puis je suis ravi que tu te souviennes de ma précédente remarque sur ce sujet, comme ça, j'ai pas complètement l'impression de pisser dans un violon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai une Ibanez 3/4 de caisse, plus long à remplir ! c'est donc pour ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _stef_:</font><hr /> * petite question aux heureux possesseurs :
l'Alu12" a t'il besoin de 640Mo pour bien tourner (comme l'iBook800) ou bien les 256Mo d'origine suffisent pour une utilisation simple et ne ralentissent pas le systeme (et donc économie substantielle) ?
merci d'avance pour vos avis   * 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu est amené à faire des exports QuickTime, Photoshop,pour jouer, etc... Alors oui passes à 640 MO
Pour relever des mails, surfer,faire du traitement de texte les 256 suffisent.


----------



## macinside (14 Février 2003)

je viens d'en avoir un entre les mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est tout mimi


----------



## renaud_ (14 Février 2003)

hop,

moi je le trouve gros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais c'est parceque j'ai pas l'habitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, les 256, c'est vraiment short, je trouve.
Des que tu lance 3-4 applis en meme temps (de s petites, genre ichat, icq, itunes, et saf), tu te paye la roulette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, disons que c'est confortable, mais juste pour une utilisation  "normale"


----------



## Nephou (14 Février 2003)

Moi ju suis maso mais pour l'instant, en utilisation mise en pages (ben oui, je fais des compos de plusieurs pages pour le moment) ça passe avec la RAM d'origine.
euh, sous InDesign 2 la MEP
[mode je vais peut-être dire une connerie]
dans DDR SDRAM, DDR veux dire Double Data Rate ; c'est à dire que le contenu de la RAM peut changer d'état au front montant et au front descendant du signal d'horloge.
On peut donc quasi affirmer 256 Mo DDR SDRAM = 512 Mo SDRAM (j'ai bien dit quasi hein)
[mode je vais peut-être dire une connerie]


----------



## OBi1 (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * [mode je vais peut-être dire une connerie]
dans DDR SDRAM, DDR veux dire Double Data Rate ; c'est à dire que le contenu de la RAM peut changer d'état au front montant et au front descendant du signal d'horloge.
On peut donc quasi affirmer 256 Mo DDR SDRAM = 512 Mo SDRAM (j'ai bien dit quasi hein)
[mode je vais peut-être dire une connerie]



* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a eu des tests sur des configs PC (cf. clubic.com ou tomshardware.fr), montrant que la différence était que la DDR offre 10% de performances en plus (rapidité) par rapport à de la SDRAM classique.

Je n'irai pas plus loin dans la technique, ce n'est pas mon domaine !!!


----------



## dedoli (14 Février 2003)

Il me semblerait plutôt que 256 Mo DDR SDRAM = 2 x plus vite que 256 Mo SDRAM en vitesse pure et non en quantité ( en théorie...)


----------



## _stef_ (14 Février 2003)

eh bien, merci pour vos réponses !
je pense que je vais "switcher" pour un Alu12" 256Mo (je compte pas faire de gros traitements photo/vidéo avec), qui semble qd même + costaud que l'iBook
ca ne semble pas partagé, mais perso je trouve le prix de l'extension SODIMM-512Mo-DDR (&gt;250E) exhorbitant ! (&lt;150E pr 512MoDDRPC2100 pour une tour PC par ex ... sans débat anti/pro PC/MAC)


----------



## mija (14 Février 2003)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre la taille intermediaire: 384Mo?


----------



## _stef_ (15 Février 2003)

&gt;mija
je gaspillerais les 128Mo livrés avec (FNAC : pas de livraison 384Mo) pour juste ajouter 128Mo à la config : pas très interessant


----------

